# Wakes me up every morning



## Dahl87banshee (Jan 22, 2013)

Skittles is an awesome tiel. We talk and he sings and he's all kind of fun. But being a male, he talks and sings a lot. My fiancé gets off work at 1 am and he wakes us up at first like ( about 6). It was cute at first but I'm not getting much sleep lately now. What should I do to keep him quiet a few more hours?


----------



## dokseus (Feb 7, 2012)

What time do you usually put him to sleep? Do you cover his cage?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Where is his cage at? He's waking up because he can see the sun coming up. I have black out curtains in the room my birds are in so they wake up when I open the curtains, not a peep from them before then. Or you can place him in a closet or room with no windows so that its dark until you wake him up. That should solve the problem.


----------



## Dahl87banshee (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah we used to have him in the closet but now they are right by the bed. I do cover the cage but he still sings. I'll probably put him back in the closet.


----------



## Brisa440 (Jan 11, 2013)

Or get some blackout curtains.. I have a female, and she doesent make a sound till I come into the room and remover her blanket and she's quite quiet, until I move away from the room I leave her in and not take her with me XD.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

You put your bird in the closet


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

I think she said just for sleep...right? Mine wake up with the dawn too but they are in another room but don't bother me too much.
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I know of a lot of people who will put their birds in a sleep cage in a closet at night. It helps promote the idea that its dark. And it stays dark. Plus it helps prevent night frights because there's no weird lights shining through windows. I would start that up again, it would definitely help you get more sleep.


----------

